# Repair manual 8 HP Briggs 195432



## smoore68

Hi,
Does anyone have a PDF repair manual for a B & S 8 hp model 195432. I'm desperate. I can only get a parts list online. Thanks


----------



## 30yearTech

I don't think Briggs and Stratton publishes any service manuals in "PDF" format. If you want a service manual for a Briggs you will have to either purchase one, or find someone that has one and is willing to let you borrow it. Maybe a local library??


----------

